
Show HN: Topico – Temporary Test Environments for Each Pull Request or Branch - nlyn
https://trytopico.com
======
gingerlime
How do you deal with databases, redis stores, secure env vars etc?

~~~
nlyn
You can set environment variables and container ports in the settings area for
each repository you connect. These then get passed in at runtime via "docker
run".

You could technically provision databases and Redis via the Dockerfile,
however, if you use the same Dockerfile in production this could be a bit
messy. For my own projects, I just point these builds to the main UAT
database, which lives on a separate server.

I have toyed with the possibility of supporting a .topico.yaml file which
would allow provisioning of more resources like databases, similar to what
Travis CI. If it seems like something people want I'd be open to adding it.

